# change theme for cm7 softkeys?



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

change theme for cm7 softkeys? i want honeycomb or ics themed buttons... seen a few in the "show your homescreen" thread... how do you change that?


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i changed mine by using root explorer going to system then app then copying the systemui,apk to mycomputer use 7zip to open the apk then click on res then drawable-mdi in there will be the png files that need to be changed then when ur done just use root explorer to replace the old sytemui.apk with the one u just edited make sure u change the permissions for the apk before u override the existing one

theres also an app called button savior that has different themed buttons u can use


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> change theme for cm7 softkeys? i want honeycomb or ics themed buttons... seen a few in the "show your homescreen" thread... how do you change that?


kinda like this?
cm7 theme from market that includes soft buttons :
https://market.andro...WtlLmhjM2RzYiJd


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Download Nook Color themes from XDA, there's a bunch of great ones


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------

